# Lemongrass Oil lures - How to make them?



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Hello all,
I bought some LGO at the health food store today. I bought a .5 oz bottle for $5.49; it says it's pure essential lemongrass oil. I assume this is the stuff you use for swarm lures, correct? If so, then how should I make lures? Cottonballs? How much LGO per cottonball? Anything else I should know? Can I make a bunch at once and then store them? If I can store them, how should that be done? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey, i have enver done this ebfore, so don;t take it as the only way, or even the right way!

I plan to dip a Q-tip in mine, rub it at the entrance, and rub it around the interior until the Q-tip is a bit dry. then I'll leave the Q-tip in the box, in a small zip-lock bag, and call it a day. Right or wrong, i think this is the way to go for me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Drop 3-4 drops of LGO directly onto the wood on the interior of the swarm trap. You're finished!


----------



## EASYBEES (Mar 3, 2013)

Mr. Ben I set several swarm traps a year with q-tips. About 2 drops on one end and rub the q-tip around the inside of the box and along a couple of the top bars, then I throw the q-tip in the bottom of the box, seal the box up hang it and start fishing. That is all there is to it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Drop 3-4 drops of LGO directly onto the wood on the interior of the swarm trap. You're finished!


Yeah, but that's too easy and economical.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

alright, scratch the zip-lock baggie. this just got even easier!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just dip a q-tip in the lemongrass oil and drop it in the bait hive.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I save the q-tip for soaking in Sea Breeze and cleaning my ear wax.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Lemongrass-10...qid=1364476217&sr=8-4&keywords=lemongrass+oil

$12 for 4 ounces shipping and all. Best deal I've come across so far. That size bottle should last all of us except odfrank about three lifetimes!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

My traps are sealed up when I get to the trap location. I pick up a dried out twig from a pine tree (pine bark is really absorbant) and put 2-3 drops on it. I then thump the twig through the entrance into the swarm trap.

Ed

ETA: ...but, so far I haven't caught a swarm...location, location, location...


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

it seems to me one really important factor in swarm traps is to make it used. old comb melted in the trap to get the old hive smell going. then lgo


----------



## dnichols (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Cub! Just made a purchase.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I use s syringe. A few drops on the wood by the enterance and a small squirt inside. LGO will eat the rubber on the syringe plunger so make sure you wash it up when your done or it will be a single use tool


----------

